

Revenge of Lisp in the Web: Clack (WSGI/Rack for Common Lisp) - nprincigalli
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=0&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fe-arrows.sakura.ne.jp%2F2011%2F02%2Frevenge-of-lisp-in-web-by-clack.html

======
nprincigalli
Original, in japanese: [http://e-arrows.sakura.ne.jp/2011/02/revenge-of-lisp-
in-web-...](http://e-arrows.sakura.ne.jp/2011/02/revenge-of-lisp-in-web-by-
clack.html)

------
rbanffy
I keep looking for excuses to do stuff in Lisp. Maybe this time...

